# Move to HK with child



## Ann1978

Hello, my husband and I are in the process of relocation to HK with our 1 year old son and I am not sure where we should live, would it be possible to get some advice? 

I will stay at home with our son so I would like to live in an area with other expats/mums in the same situation, also convenient for babygroups/daycare/activities. Prob only HK island as my husband will work in Central. 

Our accommodation budget is 90000 HKD/month, would this give us a decent place to live and if so where? 

I appreciate any help/advice!

Thanks


----------



## JWilliamson

Anywhere your heart desires, there are many locations near central.


----------



## HKmaam

If your not looking for a crazy night life in Central and don't mind staying close to home a lot, Discovery Bay might be a nice option for you.


----------



## JWilliamson

Crazy can be created anywhere you would like to created. maybe you mean if they want a quieter lifestyle then move further away from the city (Hong Kong).


----------



## AndrewC

With 90k accomodation allowance, the world is your osyter. Well, HK is anyway. You can opt for about 75% of the flats here. It just depends on how far you want your husband to travel. If you want to have an open view, with greenery or the sea, then you might have to travel a bit more. But if you don't mind seeing other buildings, then HK Island is OK for you


----------



## cylshain

Good evening, Ann! Have you moved to Hong Kong yet? My husband and I will be moving from the the States to Hong Kong in mid April. I think with your budget for housing, it won't be too difficult to find something that is nice there.

My husband and I used to work and live in Hong Kong before. That is really a very nice place to live. Everything is very clean, modern, convenient, and high-tech. That is why we choose to move back there. The people there also very efficient.

If you still have not found any place to live, after I have arrived there in mid-April, I will keep an eye for you, and send you some tips if you like.

Regards,
Christina



Ann1978 said:


> Hello, my husband and I are in the process of relocation to HK with our 1 year old son and I am not sure where we should live, would it be possible to get some advice?
> 
> I will stay at home with our son so I would like to live in an area with other expats/mums in the same situation, also convenient for babygroups/daycare/activities. Prob only HK island as my husband will work in Central.
> 
> Our accommodation budget is 90000 HKD/month, would this give us a decent place to live and if so where?
> 
> I appreciate any help/advice!
> 
> Thanks


----------



## Bloombergur

Hi Christina,

I've been reading your posts, and found them really helpful. 

I'm from Dallas, and recently got an job offer in HK for roughly 31k per month. Is it do-able in HK for 23 yr old? I like to eat out, couple drinks on the weekends and work out. 

Regards to housing, I don't necessarily mind the size really, but I'd like to have a nice surroundings. My work is located in central financial district on HK island, where would you recommend to live? I am hoping to keep the rent under/equal 10k HKD. 


Really appreciate your time!


----------



## JWilliamson

For 10K you will not be living in Central but around North point which is like 10 to 15 mins away. For 10K you will get a 500 to 600 sq ft place.


----------



## chipsbinder

1 year old son is not a problem. some expats with thier school-aged children cant find an international school in HK.... so sad. BTW, Wish you and your family enjoy the time in Hong Kong


----------



## lynhk

*hi*



Ann1978 said:


> Hello, my husband and I are in the process of relocation to HK with our 1 year old son and I am not sure where we should live, would it be possible to get some advice?
> 
> I will stay at home with our son so I would like to live in an area with other expats/mums in the same situation, also convenient for babygroups/daycare/activities. Prob only HK island as my husband will work in Central.
> 
> Our accommodation budget is 90000 HKD/month, would this give us a decent place to live and if so where?
> 
> I appreciate any help/advice!
> 
> Thanks


expat area in hk, midlevels repulse bay, happy valley, or outlying island, discoverybay, pm me if you any more question more than happy to help


----------



## mamamaven

chipsbinder said:


> 1 year old son is not a problem. some expats with thier school-aged children cant find an international school in HK.... so sad. BTW, Wish you and your family enjoy the time in Hong Kong


As a schools placement expert, may I put your mind at ease and say that the situation is not so bad but it is an issue worth considering if you'll be staying and looking for a preschool and/or primary school.

PM me for more details if you like.


----------



## Ann1978

Thanks all for your help!


----------



## Cockroach

Ann1978 said:


> Hello, my husband and I are in the process of relocation to HK with our 1 year old son and I am not sure where we should live, would it be possible to get some advice?
> 
> I will stay at home with our son so I would like to live in an area with other expats/mums in the same situation, also convenient for babygroups/daycare/activities. Prob only HK island as my husband will work in Central.
> 
> Our accommodation budget is 90000 HKD/month, would this give us a decent place to live and if so where?
> 
> I appreciate any help/advice!
> 
> Thanks


I found tin shui wai kings wood villas to be very good for kids with pools, playground, club house facilities and kindly close by as well as shopping centre and transport, doctors and library. The fact it was not so crowded and more room in the street for the children to move made it excellent area to live with young ones although I can't comment on expat mums as I preferred living away from other expats and can't say I saw too many in tin shui wai. But I had a few close friends - some with kids and some not. But I think the the busier areas in Hong Kong side made life for children difficult and stressful.


----------



## Supernoodles

Somehow....I don't think someone with a $90k housing budget is going to live in Tin Shui Wai LOL !
Tin Shui Wai is perhaps one of the looked down upon areas of HK and it is so far away from central, fair enough if you need to be budget conscious but seriously....with $90k you can pretty much have your pick of most areas.


----------



## silviofisher

Maybe HK Parkview, Tai Tam area (Le Palaise etc) or even somewhere in Mid-Levels- to be honest, I would still think Discovery Bay is not a bad choice eventhough its on lantau! It's only a ferry ride away! Good place for young kids!


----------

